# Guardiola sul mercato: Juve e Barça alla finestra.



## admin (15 Febbraio 2020)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 15 febbraio, dopo l'esclusione del City dalle Coppe Guardiola potrebbe decidere di andarsene. Due i club alla finestra: il Barcellona e la Juventus.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 15 febbraio, dopo l'esclusione del City dalle Coppe Guardiola potrebbe decidere di andarsene. Due i club alla finestra: il Barcellona e la Juventus.



Ravezzani su telelombardia sosteneva che la Juve difficilmente prenderà Guardiola avendo una situazione finanziaria difficile e, nonostante debba rifinanziarsi sul mercato, non avendo più un Pogba da vendere a 120 milioni.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Febbraio 2020)

Un nuovo giro di lavatrice e Pep va a Torino.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Un nuovo giro di lavatrice e Pep va a Torino.



Con cosa lo pagano? Anche Ravezzani faceva notare che la Juve ha spese sproporzionate rispetto al fatturato, e che per questa ragione faranno fatica non solo ad ingaggiare un top come Guardiola ma anche a mantenersi su questi livelli di competitività. Ricordiamoci che Guardiola ha un ingaggio di 23 milioni di euro netti a stagione, anche col decreto crescita salta fuori un ingaggio lordo enorme che pesa sul club. E loro il monte ingaggi devono diminuirlo, non aumentarlo. Se a questo aggiungiamo che Guardiola pretenderebbe ulteriori investimenti....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 15 febbraio, dopo l'esclusione del City dalle Coppe Guardiola potrebbe decidere di andarsene. Due i club alla finestra: il Barcellona e la Juventus.



Da escludere. Assolutamente.

Guardiola non andra mai e poi mai in una squadra a fine ciclo (a livello internazionale) che ha bisogno di un cambiamento forte, specialmente senza fonti infinite di mercato. Forse al Barcellona. Alla Juventus? No, impossibile.

É un allentaore che ha dimostrato di andare nelle squadra che sono gia molto vicine alla Champions per livello di rosa, con tanti soldi a disposizione e una rosa nel pieno della maturita:
- Il Bayern dominante di Heynckes. Pieno di giovani fortissimi e con tanti soldi a disposizione
- Il City con 2 campioni per ogni posizione e fondi illimitati

La Juve con difesa da rifondare e come punto centrale Ronaldo avviato per il fine carriera? Non ci siamo .


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Da escludere. Assolutamente.
> 
> Guardiola non andra mai e poi mai in una squadra a fine ciclo (a livello internazionale) che ha bisogno di un cambiamento forte, specialmente senza fonti infinite di mercato. Forse al Barcellona. Alla Juventus? No, impossibile.
> 
> ...



Più che altro è il fatto del fine ciclo. Se la Ndranghetus potesse investire pesantemente il prossimo anno potrebbe anche andarci, il fatto è che non può. E Guardiola non viene ad allenare una squadra come questa che ha forse un 10/15% di possibilità di vincere la CL.


----------



## Heaven (15 Febbraio 2020)

Il problema di Guardiola alla Juve non è manco tanto lo stipendio da 20mln. Questo se viene sicuramente non accetta di avere i terzini ed il centrocampo che ha la Juventus, vorrebbe una squadra adatta a lui e si tratterebbe di spendere un 150/200mln di cartellini, stando bassissimi. 
Il Bayern mi sembra più adatto a Guardiola.


----------



## folletto (15 Febbraio 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Il problema di Guardiola alla Juve non è manco tanto lo stipendio da 20mln. Questo se viene sicuramente non accetta di avere i terzini ed il centrocampo che ha la Juventus, vorrebbe una squadra adatta a lui e si tratterebbe di spendere un 150/200mln di cartellini, stando bassissimi.
> Il Bayern mi sembra più adatto a Guardiola.



Esattamente, chiederebbe 3-4 elementi adatti al suo gioco e parliamo di gente da 40 min in su e con ingaggi stratosferici. I gobbi con CR7 hanno fatto Allin per vincere la CL e secondo me se spendevano meglio quei soldi avrebbero avuto più possibilità di arrivare alla Coppona a medio termine. Ho sempre pensato che CR7 per loro sarebbe stata un'arma a doppio taglio.


----------



## Lambro (15 Febbraio 2020)

Guardiola potrebbe anche stare fermo in attesa, non credo che sia un problema per lui visto il conto in banca probabilmente da 200 milioni e passa.
Sono veramente curioso.
La Juve la escluderei proprio a prescindere, è fantacalcio adatto per vendere i giornali, Guardiola non ti fa vendere le magliette come Cr7.


----------



## elpacoderoma (15 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 15 febbraio, dopo l'esclusione del City dalle Coppe Guardiola potrebbe decidere di andarsene. Due i club alla finestra: il Barcellona e la Juventus.



rimarrà al city, stipendio faraonico, campagna acquisti illimitata, rosa forgiata intorno a se, forse non è chiaro ma li se ne sbattono della Champions.


----------



## juventino (15 Febbraio 2020)

È possibile solo se vinciamo la coppa (con conseguente volano economico) imho.


----------



## Milanlove (15 Febbraio 2020)

Guardiola andrà alla Juve al 100%, ma questo si sapeva ancora prima della penalità data al city. Io pensavo che ci sarebbe andato fra una stagione e mezza, quando gli scadeva il contratto col city, ma forse con questa penalità si farà prima.
Lui vuole allenare in Italia e allenerà in Italia. 
L'unico club in italia che può permettersi uno stipendio da 20 milioni l'anno per l'allenatore è la Juve, se poi si aggiunge la loro ossessione per la Champions, basta fare 1+1.
Il fatto è che non è detto che Guardiola gliela porti, fuori da Barcellona le sue squadre hanno avuto un rendimento altalenante sia in campo, sia a livello di risultati. In Europa quasi sempre molto male. 
Per ora le champions del barcellona sono molto più di Messi che di Guardiola.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Febbraio 2020)

A me puzza di squalifica del City così Guardiola può andare alla Juve... è capitato stranamente a fagiolo, capisciammè... ora possono prendendolo a prezzo di saldo, con un stipendio inferiore (anche perchè non credo ci sia più nessuno a garantirgli quello stipendio fuori da ogni logica).


----------



## davidelynch (15 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 15 febbraio, dopo l'esclusione del City dalle Coppe Guardiola potrebbe decidere di andarsene. Due i club alla finestra: il Barcellona e la Juventus.



Pep dimostra a tutti che sei il migliore accentando la sfida più difficile di tutte, vieni da noi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Guardiola andrà alla Juve al 100%, ma questo si sapeva ancora prima della penalità data al city. Io pensavo che ci sarebbe andato fra una stagione e mezza, quando gli scadeva il contratto col city, ma forse con questa penalità si farà prima.
> Lui vuole allenare in Italia e allenerà in Italia.
> L'unico club in italia che può permettersi uno stipendio da 20 milioni l'anno per l'allenatore è la Juve, se poi si aggiunge la loro ossessione per la Champions, basta fare 1+1.
> Il fatto è che non è detto che Guardiola gliela porti, fuori da Barcellona le sue squadre hanno avuto un rendimento altalenante sia in campo, sia a livello di risultati. In Europa quasi sempre molto male.
> Per ora le champions del barcellona sono molto più di Messi che di Guardiola.



Vatti a vedere i conti della Juve prima di dire che possa permettersi Guardiola. L’FPF mica esiste solo per noi e per il City.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> È possibile solo se vinciamo la coppa (con conseguente volano economico) imho.



Esattamente, uno Juventino che ne capisce. Qui a forza di prenderlo in culo da voi molti hanno sviluppato una vera e propria sindrome di Stoccolma e pensano che la Juve possa continuare ad avere un fatturato a stento da top 10 e continuare a permettersi un monte ingaggi solo di pochissimo inferiore a quello del Real (che al netto delle plusvalenze fattura quasi 300 milioni più di voi) e da top 3 europee.

Se vinceste la CL le cose cambierebbero per via delle conseguenze (tutte positive) economiche e di blasone che ci sarebbero per voi, in caso contrario ciao core.


----------



## Milanlove (15 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vatti a vedere i conti della Juve prima di dire che possa permettersi Guardiola. L’FPF mica esiste solo per noi e per il City.



si indebiteranno come con Ronaldo e saranno costretti a vendere e prendere parametri zero.
L'anno prossimo sicuro che vendono Dybala, anche perchè dopo la sceneggiata che gli hanno combinato questa estate, in fase di rinnovo chiederà dai 10 milioni in su.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> si indebiteranno come con Ronaldo e saranno costretti a vendere e prendere parametri zero.
> L'anno prossimo sicuro che vendono Dybala, anche perchè dopo la sceneggiata che gli hanno combinato questa estate, in fase di rinnovo chiederà dai 10 milioni in su.



C’è solo un problema, che già con CR7 sono andati oltre il limite e pesa sul loro bilancio come una zavorra, non possono permettersi di aggiungerne un’altra: come dice [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION], Guardiola per loro sarebbe arrivabile solo se vincessero la CL e avessero un nostro enorme del fatturato, altrimenti non solo non potranno prendere PEP ma dovranno ridimensionare il monte ingaggi. Anche perché già quest’anno, a Gennaio 2020, veniva spiegato che il bilancio Juve è tutto meno che roseo e sono previsti oltre 40 milioni di euro di rosso. 

Ah, e Dybala hanno già provato a venderlo l’Estate scorsa, senza successo. Gli servono 157 milioni di plusvalenze da qui a Giugno, voglio proprio vedere dove li troveranno. Se non vincono la CL ci sarà da divertirsi.


----------



## Davidoff (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> C’è solo un problema, che già con CR7 sono andati oltre il limite e pesa sul loro bilancio come una zavorra, non possono permettersi di aggiungerne un’altra: come dice [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION], Guardiola per loro sarebbe arrivabile solo se vincessero la CL e avessero un nostro enorme del fatturato, altrimenti non solo non potranno prendere PEP ma dovranno ridimensionare il monte ingaggi. Anche perché già quest’anno, a Gennaio 2020, veniva spiegato che il bilancio Juve è tutto meno che roseo e sono previsti oltre 40 milioni di euro di rosso.
> 
> Ah, e Dybala hanno già provato a venderlo l’Estate scorsa, senza successo. Gli servono 157 milioni di plusvalenze da qui a Giugno, voglio proprio vedere dove li troveranno. Se non vincono la CL ci sarà da divertirsi.



Io penso che a fine stagione cederanno Ronaldo in Arabia o America, liberando spazio salariale per Guardiola. Sarri è un tappabuchi temporaneo, che speravano avviasse la squadra verso un tipo di gioco diverso, in attesa di completare la trasformazione con Pep. Questa stagione gli servirà anche a capire che serviranno molti interventi alla rosa per renderla adeguata a quel tipo di calcio, ma con le debite porchett...ehm, operazioni di mercato aggiusteranno quanto basta per continuare a dominare in Italia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io penso che a fine stagione cederanno Ronaldo in Arabia o America, liberando spazio salariale per Guardiola. Sarri è un tappabuchi temporaneo, che speravano avviasse la squadra verso un tipo di gioco diverso, in attesa di completare la trasformazione con Pep. Questa stagione gli servirà anche a capire che serviranno molti interventi alla rosa per renderla adeguata a quel tipo di calcio, ma con le debite porchett...ehm, operazioni di mercato aggiusteranno quanto basta per continuare a dominare in Italia.



Anche cedendo Ronaldo liberando spazio salariale avrebbero (a meno da non fare una plusvalenza con un 35enne, cosa che escludo) comunque molte altre plusvalenze da fare per poter spendere poi i soldi necessari per gli investimenti che chiederebbe Guardiola. Guardiola è uno che 100 milioni di euro te li fa spendere per due terzini, vedi tu. La Juve dovrebbe spendere minimo 250/300 milioni di euro per poter finanziare una roba del genere. Anche perché Guardiola se viene vuole una squadra che possa giocarsela davvero per la CL, mica una roba come questa che senza CR7 sarebbe ABBONDANTEMENTE terza.

È come diceva l’utente [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]: o vincono la CL quest’anno aumentando di un botto visibilità e ricavi oppure ciao core.


----------



## Davidoff (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche cedendo Ronaldo liberando spazio salariale avrebbero (a meno da non fare una plusvalenza con un 35enne, cosa che escludo) comunque molte altre plusvalenze da fare per poter spendere poi i soldi necessari per gli investimenti che chiederebbe Guardiola. Guardiola è uno che 100 milioni di euro te li fa spendere per due terzini, vedi tu. La Juve dovrebbe spendere minimo 250/300 milioni di euro per poter finanziare una roba del genere. Anche perché Guardiola se viene vuole una squadra che possa giocarsela davvero per la CL, mica una roba come questa che senza CR7 sarebbe ABBONDANTEMENTE terza.
> 
> È come diceva l’utente [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]: o vincono la CL quest’anno aumentando di un botto visibilità e ricavi oppure ciao core.



Non lo so, Guardiola non è così ingenuo da credere che qualsiasi club farebbe mercati stile City. Dai ladri chiederebbe di sicuro 3-4 acquisti pesanti con le caratteristiche che gli servono, ma non colpi da 60-80 milioni l'uno. Penso che lavorerebbero molto di scambi creativi con plusvalenze tarocche annesse, oltre a liberarsi di Dybala e di alcuni dei loro cadaveri, non è così impossibile. 

Per di più, chi sarebbero le altre candidate? Al Bayern c'è già stato e ha deluso in CL, a Barcellona non ci sono più Xavi e Iniesta, oltretutto sarebbero due minestre riscaldate dove potrebbe solo fare peggio. In Premier non lo vedo in altre squadre. 
Forse l'unica altra papabile è il Psg, ma prima o poi penso che Agnelli riuscirà a convincerlo, ci lavorano sottotraccia da un pò.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Non lo so, Guardiola non è così ingenuo da credere che qualsiasi club farebbe mercati stile City. Dai ladri chiederebbe di sicuro 3-4 acquisti pesanti con le caratteristiche che gli servono, ma non colpi da 60-80 milioni l'uno. Penso che lavorerebbero molto di scambi creativi con plusvalenze tarocche annesse, oltre a liberarsi di Dybala e di alcuni dei loro cadaveri, non è così impossibile.
> 
> Per di più, chi sarebbero le altre candidate? Al Bayern c'è già stato e ha deluso in CL, a Barcellona non ci sono più Xavi e Iniesta, oltretutto sarebbero due minestre riscaldate dove potrebbe solo fare peggio. In Premier non lo vedo in altre squadre.
> Forse l'unica altra papabile è il Psg, ma prima o poi penso che Agnelli riuscirà a convincerlo, ci lavorano sottotraccia da un pò.



Il problema è che i ladri sono a fine ciclo e la loro situazione di bilancio non gli permetterà di spendere il prossimo mercato nemmeno 200 milioni. E se tu pensi che Guardiola si accontenti di un paio o di tre acquisti da 40/50 milioni l’uno massimo (cioè sostanzialmente scommesse) non conosci Pep. Perché la Juve a meno di non aumentare il fatturato radicalmente, forse è questo che sfugge a molti, dovrà abbassare il monte ingaggi, non alzarlo.

Perché amico mio, quando per monte ingaggi sei la terza forza europea (hanno un monte ingaggi inferiore solo di 20 milioni al Real, per capirci, quando come ricavi sono quasi 300 milioni sotto al netto delle plusvalenze) e come ricavi sei la decima, hai solo due strade:

1. O aumenti radicalmente il fatturato.

2. O diminuisci il monte ingaggi. 

Altre vie non ce ne sono, sempre che, naturalmente, l’FPF non si riveli una mera arma antisceicchi (dopotutto è stato creato in risposta al loro ingresso nel calcio perché altrimenti avrebbero creato rose dove uno come Aguero con lo stipendio da 13 milioni netti sarebbe la quarta riserva) e alla Ndranghetus permettano di fare ciò che vogliono.


----------



## Davidoff (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che i ladri sono a fine ciclo e la loro situazione di bilancio non gli permetterà di spendere il prossimo mercato nemmeno 200 milioni. E se tu pensi che Guardiola si accontenti di un paio o di tre acquisti da 40/50 milioni l’uno massimo (cioè sostanzialmente scommesse) non conosci Pep. Perché la Juve a meno di non aumentare il fatturato radicalmente, forse è questo che sfugge a molti, dovrà abbassare il monte ingaggi, non alzarlo.
> 
> Perché amico mio, quando per monte ingaggi sei la terza forza europea (hanno un monte ingaggi inferiore solo di 20 milioni al Real, per capirci, quando come ricavi sono quasi 300 milioni sotto al netto delle plusvalenze) e come ricavi sei la decima, hai solo due strade:
> 
> ...



Vedremo, sarebbe bello vederli diventare finalmente una squadra giocabile, invece della solita corazzata ammazza-campionati. D'altro canto la famiglia Agnelli dietro è una garanzia, non sprofonderanno mai come Milan e Inter, troppo potere a tutti i livelli.


----------



## iceman. (16 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che i ladri sono a fine ciclo e la loro situazione di bilancio non gli permetterà di spendere il prossimo mercato nemmeno 200 milioni. E se tu pensi che Guardiola si accontenti di un paio o di tre acquisti da 40/50 milioni l’uno massimo (cioè sostanzialmente scommesse) non conosci Pep. Perché la Juve a meno di non aumentare il fatturato radicalmente, forse è questo che sfugge a molti, dovrà abbassare il monte ingaggi, non alzarlo.
> 
> Perché amico mio, quando per monte ingaggi sei la terza forza europea (hanno un monte ingaggi inferiore solo di 20 milioni al Real, per capirci, quando come ricavi sono quasi 300 milioni sotto al netto delle plusvalenze) e come ricavi sei la decima, hai solo due strade:
> 
> ...



A fine ciclo quando hanno Demiral-De Ligt-Bentancur-Pjanic-A.Sandro-Dybala-Szczesny e ne sto dimenticando qualcuno, tutta gente che a parte i due centrali (giovanissimi e potenzialmente la coppia centrale migliore) sono nel pieno della loro carriera.
Ogni anno siamo a qui a dire che sono a fine ciclo, puntualmente vincono ogni anno.


----------



## juventino (16 Febbraio 2020)

In realtà la Juve spende già una cifra fuori di testa per l’allenatore, visto che oltre Sarri sta ancora pagando Allegri (entrambi con contrattone da 6/7 milioni netti, che ci costano qualcosa come 20 lordi). Se Guardiola accettasse un ingaggio sui 15 milioni e la Juve si liberasse dei due contratti con Allegri e Sarri sarebbe anche fattibile, visto che non cambierebbe nulla dal punto di vista del monte ingaggi.
Io ritengo sia possibile solo con la vittoria della coppa non tanto per l situazione economica in se, ma per l’incapacità della dirigenza della Juve di ristrutturare i costi e fare mercato.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (16 Febbraio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> In realtà la Juve spende già una cifra fuori di testa per l’allenatore, visto che oltre Sarri sta ancora pagando Allegri (entrambi con contrattone da 6/7 milioni netti, che ci costano qualcosa come 20 lordi). Se Guardiola accettasse un ingaggio sui 15 milioni e la Juve si liberasse dei due contratti con Allegri e Sarri sarebbe anche fattibile, visto che non cambierebbe nulla dal punto di vista del monte ingaggi.
> *Io ritengo sia possibile solo con la vittoria della coppa* non tanto per l situazione economica in se, ma per l’incapacità della dirigenza della Juve di ristrutturare i costi e fare mercato.



Più che logico...si esonera l'allenatore che ha vinto la Champions per migliorare ulteriormente...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2020)

Mi sembra probabile che la Giuve spenda 21 milioni di stipendio


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi sembra probabile che la Giuve spenda 21 milioni di stipendio



Non si pensava possibile nemmeno ne spendessero 30 per Ronaldo. Ormai che piaccia o no la Juventus è presentissima nel salottino che la UEFA ha creato con il FFP dei pochi intimi, quelli che possono sognare quello che vogliono.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non si pensava possibile nemmeno ne spendessero 30 per Ronaldo. Ormai che piaccia o no la Juventus è presentissima nel salottino che la UEFA ha creato con il FFP dei pochi intimi, quelli che possono sognare quello che vogliono.



Peccato che però per noi rimangono sempre sogni


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non si pensava possibile nemmeno ne spendessero 30 per Ronaldo. Ormai che piaccia o no la Juventus è presentissima nel salottino che la UEFA ha creato con il FFP dei pochi intimi, quelli che possono sognare quello che vogliono.



Infatti ha chiuso lo scorso bilancio con -39 milioni.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Infatti ha chiuso lo scorso bilancio con -39 milioni.



Ma nel calcio chi diavolo finisce in positivo e vuole competere ad alti livelli!? Il giorno che vorranno rimettere a posto le cose faranno una cessione importante, come han sempre fatto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Infatti ha chiuso lo scorso bilancio con -39 milioni.



Dettagli secondo molti. Evidentemente l’FPF esiste solo se ti chiami Milan o City. Se ti chiami Ndranghetus F.C puoi avere il terzo monte ingaggi europeo col decimo fatturato e invece che diminuirlo puoi aumentarlo. Ovvio no?



Jino ha scritto:


> Ma nel calcio chi diavolo finisce in positivo e vuole competere ad alti livelli!? Il giorno che vorranno rimettere a posto le cose faranno una cessione importante, come han sempre fatto.



Dovevano già farlo la scorsa estate che erano alla disperata ricerca di liberarsi di diverse zavorre e non sono riusciti a cedere praticamente nessuno. I nodi stanno arrivando al pettine, arrivarono anche per noi a metà anni ‘90 che eravamo il club più ricco al mondo e non c’era l’FPF figuriamoci per questi qua. Ma spreco tempo, ormai molti milanisti hanno sviluppato una vera e propria sindrome di Stoccolma.



iceman. ha scritto:


> A fine ciclo quando hanno Demiral-De Ligt-Bentancur-Pjanic-A.Sandro-Dybala-Szczesny e ne sto dimenticando qualcuno, tutta gente che a parte i due centrali (giovanissimi e potenzialmente la coppia centrale migliore) sono nel pieno della loro carriera.
> Ogni anno siamo a qui a dire che sono a fine ciclo, puntualmente vincono ogni anno.



I più forti del gruppo da te menzionato sono Dybala e Pjanic. Che non mi pare sia gente che sposta chissà che cosa a livello internazionale. Ma il problema non è tanto l’età della rosa ma l’insostenibilità di avere un monte ingaggi da top tre europea quando hai un fatturato a stento da top 10. È una situazione insostenibile nel lungo periodo a meno che tu non aumenti di brutto il fatturato.

E come pensano di aumentarlo, di grazia?


----------

